# Boise State vs Oklahoma



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

WOW is the only way to describe that game. neither team ever quit. The trick plays in the end were amazing. The 2 point conversion faked me out I had no idea where the ball was until he made it to the endzone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya that game was full of highlights.

Gotta love it when the hook and ladder works!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I screwed up. Turned the TV off after Oklahoma went ahead 35- 28 with 1:25 left to play.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I jumped out of bed on the hook and ladder play, got a big scowl from the wife who had been sleeping for an hour...........oh well........her loss for missing such a great play.

then jumped out again on the statue of liberty, what a great game. love it when a coach has the balls (and luck) to go for the W against a team like that, but it's something you gotta do.

it will go down as a classic

tator


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

OOOh I missed out big time. Fell asleep before the fireworks started. Good thing they have highlights,, that was nuts. The hook and ladder was run to perfection.....what a game that must have been.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

The real BRONCOS BSU :beer: :beer: :beer:

I watched the whole game!  Unbelievable. I thought they were dead on 4th & 18,....that hook and ladder play almost woke my wife up from the living room. The 2-pt conversion, was even better. I missed the proposal tying to get the highlights on ESPN.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

FACT....BOISE St. IS THE ONLY UNDEFEATED TEAM IN 2006/2007!!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> FACT....BOISE St. IS THE ONLY UNDEFEATED TEAM IN 2006/2007


Thanks to the Gators.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

did they ever play florida or ohio state??? or michigan

strength of schedule is an important part of a schedule, obviously boise state is a great team, but to crown them the national champs is going a little too far

thats why they should say BS with the BSC rankings and go to a playoff schedule..............for a true national champion

but what would we know

maybe 870 has a bold prediction being he's so knowledgable about any subject in sports

870?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well Tator, i'm glad you asked, as a matter of fact I do have an opinion on this matter.

Florida is the National Champion, period.

Boise State, great year, but they would not have been able to compete in that game. They played one hell of a game to barely beat an Oklahoma squad that really at no point was a contender this year. What does this all mean, probably a lot of nothing except that it is pretty clear who the National Champion was. Yeah it sucks that a team that goes undefeated doesn't get a shot, but who did they play this year.

We need a playoff system, and we need it nowl!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

"YOU WANNA CROWN THEIR ***..................CROWN EM...........BUT BOISE STATE IS WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Tator said:


> "YOU WANNA CROWN THEIR a$$..................CROWN EM...........BUT BOISE STATE IS WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!!!!!!!!!"


One of the best soundbites of ALL TIME !! :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> "YOU WANNA CROWN THEIR a$$..................CROWN EM...........BUT BOISE STATE IS WHO WE THOUGHT THEY WERE!!!!!!!!!"


That is funny.......Even from UND guy!!!!! :wink:


----------

